# Template based on a Natural



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

*File Name*: Template based on a Natural

*File Submitter*: jazz</p >

*File Submitted*: 02 Sep 2015

*File Category*: Slingshots

This is the drawing I made on the basis of a nicely shaped natural, cherry plum. I liked it very much and I wanted to share its basic curves with you.

jazz

Click here to download this file


----------



## Ipdvolvoz (May 28, 2019)

I am gonna cut one of these from Baltic birch. Love simple designs.


----------

